# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  روت جالكسي تاب 2 7.0 gt-p3100 جلي بين

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    *Root For Galaxy Tab2 7.0 GT-P3100 Jelly Bean*  *قبل التركيب :*  *إقرأ الموضوع كاملاً قبل التركيب*  1.الموقع غير مسؤول عن اي عطل يحدث للجهازك 2.التركيب على مسؤوليتك الشخصية . 3.يجب ان يكون لديك سلك USB  الاصلي 4.تواجد  سامسونج كيز على الكمبيوتر . 5.يجب ان يكون نسخة الاندرويد لديك جيلي بين 6.البطارية يجب ان تكون فوق النصف . 7.تواجد ذاكرة خارجية . *طريقة التركيب :*  يتم تركيب فقط الروت بدون كلوك ورك مود اولا  قم بالدخول الى الداونلودينج مود ,والجهاز مغلق كليا قم بالضغط  على زر الباور مع زر الصوت للاسفل ضغطا مطولا حتى يظهر لك ما في الصورة :  قم بالضغط على زر الصوت  للاعلى للدخول الى الداونلودنج مود و ضع الجهاز جانبا :  قم بتنزيل ملف  root p3100 jb .zip  وقم بفك الضغط عنه :  ثالثاً قم بوصل التابلت بالكمبيوتر ثم قم بفتح الاودين المرفق مع الملف  انتظر حنى  تظهر لديك كلمة com  بالون الاصفر  ثم قم بالضغط على خيار PDA  ثم اختر ملف الروت CF-Auto-Root-espressorf-espressorfxx-gtp3100.tar.md5   ثم اختر START ثم انتظر حتى يكتمل التنصيب الروت  و  ثم انظر حتى يقوم الجهاز بتشغيل نفسه الان اصبح لديك روت ستجد برنامج سوبر اس يو  حدثه اذا اراد التحديث * الشرح بالفيديو :* 
 شرح المطورين الاجانب  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *رابط التنزيل :* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *المصدر :* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abu-obaid

شكرا

----------


## mhmad2007

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## duke_liquid

شكرا

----------


## سهير الطرف

شكرا

----------


## tbenmila

بارك الله فيك

----------

